# Win2003 can't change password or add users in active directory



## shippa (Apr 23, 2008)

For some strange reason, suddenly I cannot make any changes to users in the active directory of a remote server that has been running several years. EG If I change a users password I get:

Windows cannot set the password for <newuser> because:
Windows cannot find the network path. Verify that the network path is correct and the destination computer is not busy or turned off. If Windows still cannot find the network path, contact your network administrator.

Similar happens if I add a user.

Can anyone PLEASE tell me what is going on????
Thanks.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

shippa,

Question - when did this start happening? What changed on your client PC prior to having this problem (installed updates, password changes, changes to network settings, installation or reconfiguration of firewall or other security software)?

Other than your inablilty to remotely administrate Active Directory services on the Server, are you able to connect to other resources on this server (shared folders, printers, login, etc)?

Generally when something randomly stops working - it's USUALLY because something changed. My gut feeling is that something changed on your client PC which is blocking access or name resolution to the server you're attempting to remotely administrate. While this is most likely happening on YOUR client side, something could have been changed with the server or networking TO the server that's blocking your access to it.

Check out this link as it may be relevant to the problem you're having:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/896427/en-us

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## shippa (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks John,

Went to MS support site quoted and followed instructions, but
1. registry does NOT have the key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters\NoAliasingOnFileSystem at all
2. When trying to apply the patch 'WindowsServer2003-KB896427-x86-ENU', the following error message comes up:

Setup has detected that the service pack version of this system is newer than the update you are applying. There is no need to install this update.

As to what has changed, there lies the mystery. The server 'lives' in a data centre and NO-ONE accesses it locally and only I access it remotely. Therfore in my mind, there are only 2 possibilities:
1. It appears to me that this problem commenced after an auto Windows update so I considerg this the most likely.
or
2. Seemingly unrelated but our LOCAL file server became inaccessable about 6 months back using RDP (also hafter a Windows update). It didn't matter at the time but recently we needed a quick access to it so we downloaded and installed a product called Dameware Mini Remote Control on a local WinXP machine and it had the ability to load itself on the server to give a remote desktop type experience (excellent product). Why I am wondering though is that when I have googled the Windows warning message I also got a hit referring to the Dameware product. It may just be a coincidence but....

So, hopefully you can help me here?!?......

Thanks again.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

shippa,

Question? Other than the inability to remotely administrate Active Directory settings on the remote server in question, are the end-users having any problems or is it "business as usual"?

If the security update "885250" is the possible culprit of this problem - I'd first try UNINSTALLING this update. I'm Not sure if the problem is with this update on the server or your client - but you can try uninstalling this update on your local XP PC - then try again to see if the problem is resolved. If not, try uninstalling the update (if it exists) on the remote server - then test again. Likewise - if there is some "local" fileserver that's involved that has a trust or domain relationship with the offending server - try uninstalling this update on THAT server (again, if it exists), then test again.

To uninstall an update, go to "Control Panel", Add/Remove programs, check the "Show Updates" tick box at the top. Scroll down through all of the programs/Windows updates, locate the update in question, select it, then elect to "remove" or "uninstall" this update.

If you feel that the Dameware Mini Remote Control software might be in anyway related to this issue (i.e. problem started after you started using this software). Uninstall THIS software as well and use the "normal" RDP method for remote connection instead. If this makes no difference - you can reinstall " Dameware Mini Remote Control".

Have you changed anything with the DNS or WINS settings on your local XP client, remote or local fileserver? The error message that you originally mentioned might indicate that the name of the server you're having problems with simply cannot be resolved to an IP address. You may want to try "pinging" the offending server by its actual IP address rather than that server's name.

Is it possible that someone changed something on the server-side? Is there a "trust" relationship established between the offending server and your local fileserver? If so, this trust might have been broken. See:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889030/en-us

This may or may not apply - although the lmhosts file references in the above technote might be applicable if you're having a name resolution issue (DNS or WINS).

Are you able to access the offending remote server AT ALL? Is it that you can connect to it via RDP or Dameware remotely - but cannot manipulate the Active Directory (user) administration features? If you're able to remotely access this Server - but are having access issues manipulating user account settings - then the problem is most likely with some policy or security setting that has changed on the server.

Are there hardware or software firewalls or protection measures installed on the server side, client side? If so - is it possible that something has changed with a firewall or security application? If someone reconfigured, upgraded or updated firewall hardware or software - this could possibly be the culprit.

I've re-read over your original post and subsequent post in an attempt to better understand your environment. The more information you can provide, the better I might be able to help.

I've probably thrown way too much in terms of questions and possible problems at you. I realize that this is a very frustrating problem for you - so I don't say this to trivialize the problem.

That said, I maintain that if everything was working fine,then suddenly STOPPED working, something has clearly changed. The key in solving your problem is to selectively track down ALL possible changes, reversing them one-by-one, testing after each reversal until the problem goes away. Your problem is complicated in that it involves your XP client PC, a remotely located server, a local file server (not sure of this server's role), as well as layers of networking hardware and software connecting all of these nodes together.

If you reply with more details about your environment (hardware, software, networking, domain structures, etc) as well as answers to the questions I've posed - I'll be in a better position to zone in on the possible causes and hopefully assist in the resolution of your problem.

- John


----------



## jmcelveen (Jun 17, 2008)

I am suddenly having this same exact problem. I am locally signed in as Admin. Nothing has changed on the Server 2003 except for the automatic updates that occur. No one would even know how to do anything on this server but me. When I try to add a new user or change a password I get the following 

Windows cannot set the password for <newuser> because:
Windows cannot find the network path. Verify that the network path is correct and the destination computer is not busy or turned off. If Windows still cannot find the network path, contact your network administrator.

I have no idea what is the problem especaily since I am local on the server and it can not find the path??? I am not sure why it would even need to find a path since I am locally signed in?? Any help would be appreciated. We have had probelms with this server from Dell in the past and it is less than 6 months old. Had problems with raid card but tech came out and fixed it. 
thnx for any help


----------



## amit_champ (Apr 11, 2008)

hi shippa and jmcelvee ,
I think you should check out your system log first, mean to say what error you are getting in logs.
secondly, when you trying to reset the password , is this problem occur with one user or all remote users.
if this problem occur with many users so you should check you PDC emulator role , is it working fine or not.


----------

